# Mountain Grace shoot in Hiawassee



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 6, 2012)

Mark your calendars and tell your friends.  It's almost time for the 5th annual Mountain Grace Outdoor Ministry archery shoot.
SATURDAY AUGUST 4th
Registration between 7:30-8:30 with a shotgun start at 9am.
Free admission, 2 ranges of 20 targets each, Novelty shots with great prizes and bow give-aways.

We are giving away an Elite Answer and a Mission Riot, a well as some great door prizes.

We've grown a little each year thanks to you guys, so come out to 2201 Pope road and join us for a great shoot.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 11, 2012)

Bump


----------



## dbell80 (Jul 12, 2012)

This a REAL nice place to shoot.


----------



## bowtechgirl (Jul 12, 2012)

cant wait its always a lot of fun


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 17, 2012)

Looking forward to a great shoot.


----------



## mcdonald (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry we will miss this one, always a great service & shoot! Same weekend as the ASA Classic. Prayers go out for a great turnout and Souls to be changed.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 17, 2012)

We will miss you guys, but good luck at the Classic.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 22, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Adams Family (Jul 22, 2012)

*Great shoot*

If your not going to the classic this is one you won't want to miss. Great fellowship ,outstanding BQ and the best novelty shoots that i have ever done. If you can make this shoot the experience and memories will never be forgotten .


----------



## clayboy (Jul 23, 2012)

Im thinking I might just skip the classic...great place and people to shoot with


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 24, 2012)

I really appreciate the kind words.  We love hosting this event and having you guys support us.


----------



## melinda hawk (Jul 24, 2012)

yall have fun.  we won't make it this year.  going to the classic  if everything goes right.  last year we had a great time at yall's shoot. after the shoot my son had the best time swinging from a rope into the water.  and i got a awsome picture of this huge (to me) water spider.


----------



## shoot101bow (Jul 25, 2012)

Great shoot, can,t wait.  I hear the food is awesome!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 26, 2012)

shoot101bow said:


> Great shoot, can,t wait.  I hear the food is awesome!!



How would you know?  You never try the bbq!


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 26, 2012)

Cant wait for the steel buck and milkjug shoot.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 26, 2012)

No milk jugs this year, but we will have other shots.


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 26, 2012)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> No milk jugs this year, but we will have other shots.



Tell me its not true.  The milkjug shoot was my favorite.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 26, 2012)

If you bring me 10 dozen milk jugs this week, I will reconsider.


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 26, 2012)

I like milk but not that good.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 28, 2012)

Only 1 week away!


----------



## Adams Family (Jul 29, 2012)

Can't wait !


----------



## Sterling (Jul 29, 2012)

Where is this located? Got a link to it for more info? Thanks!


----------



## Sterling (Jul 29, 2012)

This wouldn't happen to be the address would it?
2201 Pope Road
Hiawassee, GA 30546


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 29, 2012)

Sterling said:


> This wouldn't happen to be the address would it?
> 2201 Pope Road
> Hiawassee, GA 30546



Yes, that's it.  Follow hwy 76 east out of Hiawassee until you come to Swallows Creek rd.  Turn right and follow the signs to the shoot.


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 30, 2012)

ttt


----------



## dbell80 (Jul 31, 2012)

Wes- if I don't have to work Sat, I will be there. 
Are you going to have all the ASA classes?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 31, 2012)

dbell80 said:


> Wes- if I don't have to work Sat, I will be there.
> Are you going to have all the ASA classes?



Doug, we'll have a known class like we did in April.  We can't have all 125 ASA classes, but we try to cover everyone!

I'm looking forward to you coming up.  I got a new MR7 that's itching for some action.


----------



## dbell80 (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, if you can't have all 125, I guess that will have to do. lol! 
I havent been shooting much lately but I would defiantly like to make this one.


----------



## stands4christ (Jul 31, 2012)

Course is going to be great again this year!!  We enjoy putting this shoot on for all you guys.  Hope you come and enjoy a great day of outdoorsman fellowship and shooting!


----------



## clayboy (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey folks if your still looking for a place to shoot this weekend this is it! Great fun and fellowship


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 3, 2012)

Got the range all set.  Got some really neat shots, and a couple that might make you wet your britches!  You'll have fun, I guarantee, or I'll refund your price of admission.  

Supposed to be cloudy and cooler than it's been lately.  Should be a great day to shoot.


----------



## bowtechgirl (Aug 3, 2012)

cant wait till in the morning going to be alot of fun


----------



## p&y finally (Aug 3, 2012)

Were about to leave and spend the night in Hiawassee. It will be our first time at this shoot, looking forward to it!
Hopefully the weather holds out


----------



## frdstang90 (Aug 3, 2012)

I am getting excited.  Can't wait.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 3, 2012)

I just left the range, been putting up target markers and putting the final touches on the course.  Weather looks to be a little cooler than some of the scorchers we've had in the past.

Butts are on the smoker and will be just right for lunch tomorrow.

I'm worn out, but I'm pumped.


----------



## p&y finally (Aug 4, 2012)

We had a great time!
I got to take home a SUPER nice custom made knife too


----------



## dbell80 (Aug 4, 2012)

Very fun shoot!!!! Great group of folks. You guys put alot of work in this event and i really appreciate. Real good food too!


----------



## clayboy (Aug 5, 2012)

Great job! Had a great group to shoot with sorry we were so late coming off the course but Justin and Doug..........................oh never mind it was me looking for my arrows! Thanks guys


----------



## j_hughes113 (Aug 5, 2012)

clayboy said:


> Great job! Had a great group to shoot with sorry we were so late coming off the course but Justin and Doug..........................oh never mind it was me looking for my arrows! Thanks guys



We would have been done right on time but we had to spend 45 minutes looking for a ladder so that you could see what your arrow scored on that bobcat!!


----------



## dbell80 (Aug 6, 2012)

j_hughes113 said:


> We would have been done right on time but we had to spend 45 minutes looking for a ladder so that you could see what your arrow scored on that bobcat!!


----------

